# Mike10 New Holland Tractor Question



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

New Holland TD95D Serial # HJD089734.

Doing a radiator flush this spring and thinking about installing a block heater in it as it doesn't start the best when cold. Would you happen to have a good picture of where it's installed. Part # 47126890

Replacing hydraulic couplers. They've been leaking and balls missing, was curious if there would be a direct replacement that would allow you to hook and unhook hoses under pressure ( quick couplers/ push/pull connect??). Looking for something better than the cheap ones it came with. Part # 5093853 are the originals


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Attached are the instructions for the block heater

View attachment TD Block Heater.pdf


As for the couplers, they only list the part number you have. You might check with your dealer if the couplers from the TN TL tractors will screw onto the pipes. We decided not to sell the TDs, not that they are bad, but sometimes the best is not good enough, so we stuck with the TN TL models.

I usually do not look at the tractor forum and it was an accident that I did this morning.
View attachment TD Block Heater.pdf


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

mike10 said:


> Attached are the instructions for the block heater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the information. The dealership here lacks competency and would get quicker more reliable information from here. I'll research those other tractor options and see if i can find what I'm looking for.


----------

